# camps



## Jace (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi, anyone have any recommendations for a competitive camp? Looking for intense camp with quality players if possible. Best Regards


----------



## Grace T. (Apr 26, 2017)

The general sentiment I get, both from these boards and from the boards in general, is that camps are pretty useless.  1) you can't control for the quality of trainers and players, 2) the players don't get reinforcement for what they learn on an ongoing basis, and 3) most clubs have affiliated programs they run (where the club gets a kick back from enrollment).  That said, my own son is attending Two Rivers up north, more for the sake of going to an away camp than combines his lover of soccer with a traditional forest-away camp experience...my expectations of heavy duty training are limited, though I appreciate the extra touches on the ball he'll get.  We are also trying out One Soccer Schools which I hear mixed things about, but is supposed to be much more intensive by way of training and they also have a residential program near Santa Barbara.  I also understand CalSouth runs a residential program for older players.  The LA Galaxy does some camps too around town.  My kids used to do AYSO soccer camps....DS did his last one this spring (because it was already paid for)....for people who say there's no difference between Club/Rec at the lower levels my GK-emphasizing son after only a spring season of club was mopping the floor with older All Star and Extras players....the UK International trainers are nice enough and give good basic instruction but YMMV and at age 8 he's pretty much come to the end of what they can teach him.

So as a way to bump this thread, and also hijack it, what are folks soccer kids doing over the summer (other than the tournament season)?  What are your opinions of summer soccer camps?


----------



## Overlap (Apr 26, 2017)

Jace said:


> Hi, anyone have any recommendations for a competitive camp? Looking for intense camp with quality players if possible. Best Regards


this is an interesting question and would depend on your players age. I found ODP camp to be good for ages U12-U15, it's more for development and developing skills, lots of touches and terrific coaches. One is also good (several parents sent their kids there), a little too intense for my tastes but, I have 2 girls that wanted to develop or work on specific areas, not go to boot camp. Pepperdine also (or a lot of other local college programs) run good programs, Pepperdine's striker camp was great, no pressure and good for U12-U17, numbers get smaller at the older age groups but, Tim is great working with kids and again, no pressure or recruiting, just working on your touch. As they get past U15, it's more about core and strength training, it's better to spend the $$ on a private trainer, get a bunch of the team together and let the PT run the sessions. My now U98 & U17 have not had ANY serious injuries and I really believe it's due to the extra core work. They even decided to do Soul Cycle an extra day just to stay in shape....try asking them what they'd like to do, they'll get more out of it if it's not forced. (*the first year at ODP, the kids were nervous and after that, the next 3 years they begged me to go!)....best of luck!


----------



## Jace (Apr 26, 2017)

Grace T. said:


> The general sentiment I get, both from these boards and from the boards in general, is that camps are pretty useless.  1) you can't control for the quality of trainers and players, 2) the players don't get reinforcement for what they learn on an ongoing basis, and 3) most clubs have affiliated programs they run (where the club gets a kick back from enrollment).  That said, my own son is attending Two Rivers up north, more for the sake of going to an away camp than combines his lover of soccer with a traditional forest-away camp experience...my expectations of heavy duty training are limited, though I appreciate the extra touches on the ball he'll get.  We are also trying out One Soccer Schools which I hear mixed things about, but is supposed to be much more intensive by way of training and they also have a residential program near Santa Barbara.  I also understand CalSouth runs a residential program for older players.  The LA Galaxy does some camps too around town.  My kids used to do AYSO soccer camps....DS did his last one this spring (because it was already paid for)....for people who say there's no difference between Club/Rec at the lower levels my GK-emphasizing son after only a spring season of club was mopping the floor with older All Star and Extras players....the UK International trainers are nice enough and give good basic instruction but YMMV and at age 8 he's pretty much come to the end of what they can teach him.
> 
> So as a way to bump this thread, and also hijack it, what are folks soccer kids doing over the summer (other than the tournament season)?  What are your opinions of summer soccer camps?


Yes, I agree about the general view on camps. My son has been to a number of them... some that were supposedly for serious players. But really even with great trainers... the quality of players dictates the quality of training. Now, having said that, my son has had a great time... and outside of pure training benefits... has made some great friendships in the soccer world from trainers to players. And also enjoys playing the game in different places with different people. And during his 3 week season break... if he does not attend a camp he would be home playing videos. I would rather send him to camp  Just trying to find one that may exist by obscurity lol.


----------



## Jace (Apr 26, 2017)

Overlap said:


> this is an interesting question and would depend on your players age. I found ODP camp to be good for ages U12-U15, it's more for development and developing skills, lots of touches and terrific coaches. One is also good (several parents sent their kids there), a little too intense for my tastes but, I have 2 girls that wanted to develop or work on specific areas, not go to boot camp. Pepperdine also (or a lot of other local college programs) run good programs, Pepperdine's striker camp was great, no pressure and good for U12-U17, numbers get smaller at the older age groups but, Tim is great working with kids and again, no pressure or recruiting, just working on your touch. As they get past U15, it's more about core and strength training, it's better to spend the $$ on a private trainer, get a bunch of the team together and let the PT run the sessions. My now U98 & U17 have not had ANY serious injuries and I really believe it's due to the extra core work. They even decided to do Soul Cycle an extra day just to stay in shape....try asking them what they'd like to do, they'll get more out of it if it's not forced. (*the first year at ODP, the kids were nervous and after that, the next 3 years they begged me to go!)....best of luck!


We did consider ODP camps but really are looking for invite camps. We have been contacted by some on east coast... but alas... they are on east coast.  Basically, we are looking to provide experiences outside the normal system we are in. My son is an 04.. and he is approaching an age of not being interested in them.  He plays at high level and loves to play.

I agree about conditioning. At the older ages... elite players not only have great skills but have the fitness. And its important for injury prevention.

But yea... my son is in charge of what he does.. I just provide opportunities and he chooses what he wants to do.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Apr 26, 2017)

If your GK is looking to get more training both on the field and in class, I would recommend SoccerPlus.  They do a good job separating GKs into groups based on their talent and levels of play. It is not an ID camp so no coaches. But their training is good and intense.  Fullerton is a great campus and the food was decent.


----------



## Livinthedream (Apr 26, 2017)

Jace said:


> Hi, anyone have any recommendations for a competitive camp? Looking for intense camp with quality players if possible. Best Regards


Check this one out...obviously helps to live close by to make it easier: Joe Flanagan was huge in developing my Daughter.

*UPPER90 COLLEGE SOCCER ID CAMP FOR GIRLS- JUNE 9th-10th, 2017
$100 discount* to our college ID camp--Upper90-- if you register by *MAY 16th*. 

*Our Upper90 College ID Camp is different for a few reasons:*

· We focus on identification by offering TWO sessions.  Friday night you will be trained by college coaches.  Saturday you will play two 80 minute 11v11 games.

· Limited to 90 players which means more EXPOSURE.

· Training and playing on the best grass fields in Southern California.

· All games played will be videotaped and posted on YouTube.

· Recruiting and NCAA presentation for all players AND parents.

· Individual evaluation provided at the conclusion of camp.

· One free ticket to the LA Galaxy home game on Saturday  June 17th.

Our camp has been designed by two time NCAA national champion head men's soccer coach at Cal State University Dominguez Hills, Joe Flanagan.  He and college coaches from all over the United States, will be training and evaluating you over a two day period.

Please visit flanagansocceracademy.com for more information and to register TODAY. Feel free to reply to us with any questions.


Hope to see you June 9th!

Joe Flanagan

Director Flanagan Soccer Academy/Upper90 College ID Camps


----------



## Livinthedream (Apr 26, 2017)

Jace said:


> Yes, I agree about the general view on camps. My son has been to a number of them... some that were supposedly for serious players. But really even with great trainers... the quality of players dictates the quality of training. Now, having said that, my son has had a great time... and outside of pure training benefits... has made some great friendships in the soccer world from trainers to players. And also enjoys playing the game in different places with different people. And during his 3 week season break... if he does not attend a camp he would be home playing videos. I would rather send him to camp  Just trying to find one that may exist by obscurity lol.


Flanagansocceracademy.com has an elite boys camp also.


----------



## Overlap (Apr 26, 2017)

Jace said:


> We did consider ODP camps but really are looking for invite camps. We have been contacted by some on east coast... but alas... they are on east coast.  Basically, we are looking to provide experiences outside the normal system we are in. My son is an 04.. and he is approaching an age of not being interested in them.  He plays at high level and loves to play.
> 
> I agree about conditioning. At the older ages... elite players not only have great skills but have the fitness. And its important for injury prevention.
> 
> But yea... my son is in charge of what he does.. I just provide opportunities and he chooses what he wants to do.


that makes it a bit easier, if he likes or is interested in the school, send him!...let him pick 1 or 2 and see how he likes it. he may not like a certain school once he's there or may love it, nothing else, it would be good to learn from the level of coaching and be a great growing experience. I waited to do that until my oldest DD was 11th going into 12th (this year), she did a really good invite from a local college that had been watching her since 8th grade, when the camp was over they made an offer, I thought for sure this school was it, hops on a plane the next day to NY for another camp, comes home on Sunday with another offer, both find out and both wanted an answer by that Monday, had to cancel 2 more trips since she decided. I must admit, I was shocked when she picked NY (still am)....we just have to remember, it's their journey. Your 04 has some time but, it goes by so fast, just enjoy it.


----------



## Jace (Apr 27, 2017)

Livinthedream said:


> Flanagansocceracademy.com has an elite boys camp also.


Excellent, thanks for the recommendation! We will check it out.


----------



## Jace (Apr 27, 2017)

Overlap said:


> that makes it a bit easier, if he likes or is interested in the school, send him!...let him pick 1 or 2 and see how he likes it. he may not like a certain school once he's there or may love it, nothing else, it would be good to learn from the level of coaching and be a great growing experience. I waited to do that until my oldest DD was 11th going into 12th (this year), she did a really good invite from a local college that had been watching her since 8th grade, when the camp was over they made an offer, I thought for sure this school was it, hops on a plane the next day to NY for another camp, comes home on Sunday with another offer, both find out and both wanted an answer by that Monday, had to cancel 2 more trips since she decided. I must admit, I was shocked when she picked NY (still am)....we just have to remember, it's their journey. Your 04 has some time but, it goes by so fast, just enjoy it.


Yes, I think he will look into doing some college camps next year... not for the training necessarily, but to cultivate relationships with schools that may be of interest to him. But I am on the fence about him pursuing a scholarship at the D1 level... although what he pursues in life is up to him... as long as it is positive. There is not much money in soccer scholarships (rare few get full rides to my understanding) ... and top D1 soccer schools require quite a commitment and its hard to focus on a quality curriculum. I would rather him consider D2 or 3... and go into dentistry or something 

But hey we are having a lot of fun. Travel a lot seeing different places all over and I really enjoy watching the kids play. Also, have met a lot of great folks from around the world... some of which have become good friends and have served as a positive mentor to my son... cant go wrong with that. And of course, we love to watch all the pro leagues and are going to the Manchester U and Real Madrid game this summer...

Yes, time is flying by and cherishing by the day!!


----------



## Overlap (Apr 27, 2017)

Jace said:


> Yes, I think he will look into doing some college camps next year... not for the training necessarily, but to cultivate relationships with schools that may be of interest to him. But I am on the fence about him pursuing a scholarship at the D1 level... although what he pursues in life is up to him... as long as it is positive. There is not much money in soccer scholarships (rare few get full rides to my understanding) ... and top D1 soccer schools require quite a commitment and its hard to focus on a quality curriculum. I would rather him consider D2 or 3... and go into dentistry or something
> 
> But hey we are having a lot of fun. Travel a lot seeing different places all over and I really enjoy watching the kids play. Also, have met a lot of great folks from around the world... some of which have become good friends and have served as a positive mentor to my son... cant go wrong with that. And of course, we love to watch all the pro leagues and are going to the Manchester U and Real Madrid game this summer...
> 
> Yes, time is flying by and cherishing by the day!!


don't discount D3, it's the best of both worlds, they get to play, get a great education and have a life! I was surprised at the amount of scholarship money too


----------



## Axa (Apr 27, 2017)

Grace T. said:


> The general sentiment I get, both from these boards and from the boards in general, is that camps are pretty useless.  1) you can't control for the quality of trainers and players, 2) the players don't get reinforcement for what they learn on an ongoing basis, and 3) most clubs have affiliated programs they run (where the club gets a kick back from enrollment).  That said, my own son is attending Two Rivers up north, more for the sake of going to an away camp than combines his lover of soccer with a traditional forest-away camp experience...my expectations of heavy duty training are limited, though I appreciate the extra touches on the ball he'll get.  We are also trying out One Soccer Schools which I hear mixed things about, but is supposed to be much more intensive by way of training and they also have a residential program near Santa Barbara.  I also understand CalSouth runs a residential program for older players.  The LA Galaxy does some camps too around town.  My kids used to do AYSO soccer camps....DS did his last one this spring (because it was already paid for)....for people who say there's no difference between Club/Rec at the lower levels my GK-emphasizing son after only a spring season of club was mopping the floor with older All Star and Extras players....the UK International trainers are nice enough and give good basic instruction but YMMV and at age 8 he's pretty much come to the end of what they can teach him.
> 
> So as a way to bump this thread, and also hijack it, what are folks soccer kids doing over the summer (other than the tournament season)?  What are your opinions of summer soccer camps?


----------



## Axa (Apr 27, 2017)

http://goalnation.com/seedorf-pro-development-soccer-camp/

Check this out. 

The best Camp ever. Always in Holland. First time in SoCal.


----------



## chargerfan (Apr 27, 2017)

Axa said:


> http://goalnation.com/seedorf-pro-development-soccer-camp/
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> The best Camp ever. Always in Holland. First time in SoCal.



If you'd like to advertise for a camp, just say you work for them, and are posting it as  an advertisement. You have posted in various places acting like you are a parent. It's very disingenuous and makes me not even interested in what you are promoting.


----------



## Jace (Apr 28, 2017)

Axa said:


> http://goalnation.com/seedorf-pro-development-soccer-camp/
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> The best Camp ever. Always in Holland. First time in SoCal.


The camp does look interesting but i agree, if you are associated with the camp you should state that. But we will check it out. Thanks


----------



## Socal United (Apr 28, 2017)

Jace said:


> The camp does look interesting but i agree, if you are associated with the camp you should state that. But we will check it out. Thanks


If you will go back east the Ray Reid Camp is very good.  UConn has an exceptional program, it is very well run.  Not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Overlap (Apr 28, 2017)

Socal United said:


> If you will go back east the Ray Reid Camp is very good.  UConn has an exceptional program, it is very well run.  Not for the faint of heart.


Ray runs a camp on the west side 1x a year with Santa Monica United along with several other D1, D2, D3 coaches, it's open to the public until it reaches capacity (usually 35-40 for boys and same for girls) I didn't send my kid but, the one's that went said it was great and they all loved Ray.


----------



## Axa (Apr 28, 2017)

Jace said:


> Hi, anyone have any recommendations for a competitive camp? Looking for intense camp with quality players if possible. Best Regards


----------



## Axa (Apr 28, 2017)

http://goalnation.com/seedorf-pro-development-soccer-camp/

Check this camp out.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Apr 28, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> If you'd like to advertise for a camp, just say you work for them, and are posting it as  an advertisement. You have posted in various places acting like you are a parent. It's very disingenuous and makes me not even interested in what you are promoting.


And learn how to post!


----------



## Jace (Apr 29, 2017)

Socal United said:


> If you will go back east the Ray Reid Camp is very good.  UConn has an exceptional program, it is very well run.  Not for the faint of heart.


Thank you thats a little far  but good to know


----------



## Jace (Apr 29, 2017)

Overlap said:


> Ray runs a camp on the west side 1x a year with Santa Monica United along with several other D1, D2, D3 coaches, it's open to the public until it reaches capacity (usually 35-40 for boys and same for girls) I didn't send my kid but, the one's that went said it was great and they all loved Ray.


Thats great to hear. Thanks!


----------

